# News - FIFA WM 2006: Italien sehen und sterben



## Administrator (5. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,482200


----------



## Mutant2k4 (5. Juli 2006)

Unsere Mannschaft hat alles gegeben, aber es hat doch nicht gereicht. Wir sollten uns freuen das wir es so weit geschaft haben. Jetzt sollte die Unterstützung für unsere Mannschaft aber nicht aufhören. Den 3. Platz wollen wir ja schließlich auch noch haben


----------



## Schisshase (5. Juli 2006)

> Also wenn man schon in einem WM-Turnier ausscheiden muss, dann bitte so, wie es die deutsche Mannschaft am Samstag abend gegen Italien getan hat


In welcher Zeitzone lebt der Herr Lenhardt? Bei mir wars Dienstag.


----------



## Ztyla (5. Juli 2006)

> Lieber gut verlieren, statt sich ins Elfmeterschießen zu retten und irgendwie ins Endspiel zu mogeln.



Gehts noch? Die Seiten waren die meiste Zeit ausgeglichen und zum Schluss haben beide Mannschaften gemauert. Hätten wir es (verdientermaßen) bis ins Elfmeterschiessen geschafft, hätten wir durch Lehmann eine gute Chance aufs Finale gehabt. 

Ziemlich viel "hätte" im obigen Satz.

Herr Lenhardt hat eine sehr schräge Auffassung von Erfolg. Muß wohl an dem schlechten Essen drüben liegen..


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. Juli 2006)

> das ist ein sportlich besseres Ergebnis als die durch Massel und Luschengegner mögliche Endspiel-Teilnahme von 2002.



wieder mal einer, der keine ahnung vom fussball hat...   

fussballspiele werden nicht auf dem papier entschieden, sondern auf dem platz...
wer darüber lächeln kann, dass deutschland  zb im halbfinale 2002 "nur" südkorea bezwungen hat, sollte bedenken, dass diese vorher unter anderem italien ausgeschaltet haben. und was ein heimbonus für eine mannschaft bedeuten kann, sollte zumindest inzwischen jedem deutschen klar sein.
bloss weil es damals viele überraschungen gab, waren die sieger bei der wm 2002 nicht schlechter als in jedem anderem turnier.

schade, dass deutschland das einzige land ist, in denen siege im sport, von mir aus auch glückliche, schlecht geredet werden. in anderen ländern auf dieser welt ist man darauf stolz und freut sich...

btw. die bezeichnung "luschengegner" für mannschaften, die die vorrunde gemeistert haben,  ist fast schon eine unverschämtheit gegenüber den anderen teams...


----------



## corax (5. Juli 2006)

> Die wollten gewinnen, spielten offensiv, ließen hinten nichts anbrennen und wurden nach diversen Gestänge-Belastungstests durch zwei famose Spättreffer belohnt. Das Tor zum 1:0, dieser Pass, dieser Schuss, das ist einfach eine schöne Form der Hinrichtung.



Als ob die Italiener dies nicht bei ihrem Spiel gegen Australien auch taten.

Ich kann mich auch noch ganz gut an das Spiel gegen die USA erinnern.

Für mich sind nur 3 Manschaften richtig gut gewesen in dem Tunier:
Deutschland, Argentinien und Portugal.

Daher bin ich nun für Portugal. Die Franzosen haben auch ihren Willen zurück. Nur Italien hat es einfach NICHT verdient. Aber ich freue mich dennoch auf eine Gute Stimmung und die Hetze gegen Italien durch Agressionen kann und will ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Superman4ever (5. Juli 2006)

corax am 05.07.2006 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die wollten gewinnen, spielten offensiv, ließen hinten nichts anbrennen und wurden nach diversen Gestänge-Belastungstests durch zwei famose Spättreffer belohnt. Das Tor zum 1:0, dieser Pass, dieser Schuss, das ist einfach eine schöne Form der Hinrichtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



portugal hat in einigen spielen ziemlich schlecht gespielt bzw. sehr zurückhaltend, um es nett auszudrücken.
und dass italien am ende doch noch das tor gemacht hat, liegt daran, dass die deutschen nicht angegrifen haben, 5 leute standen wie gelähmt um Fabio Grosso herum und einer, nämlich ballack, ist noch zur seite ausgewichen und hat dne ball vorbei gelassen. ballack sollten sie nach hause schicken, außer daneben schießen kann der nichts mehr mit seinen linken füßen.
hätten die italiener glück gehabt, dann stände es 4:0, weil einmal pfosten und einmal ganz knapp latte.
ausgeglichen war nur die erste hälfte des spiels. am edne schwächelten die deutschen und wurden nachlässig.


----------



## J-Dexter (5. Juli 2006)

Ztyla am 05.07.2006 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts noch? Die Seiten waren die meiste Zeit ausgeglichen und zum Schluss haben beide Mannschaften gemauert. Hätten wir es (verdientermaßen) bis ins Elfmeterschiessen geschafft, hätten wir durch Lehmann eine gute Chance aufs Finale gehabt.


Die vier todsicheren Torchancen der Italiener gegen die null der Deutschen kehrst du ja schon etwas unter den Tisch. Leider hat Italien einfach das bessere effektivere Offensivspiel gehabt (und auch die Abwehr war besser, nur hatte die deutsche Glück und die Fehler haben zu keinen Toren geführt).

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich war gestern genau so am Mitfiebern und Deutschland anfeuern, aber Italien war nach 120min einfach überlegen. Sie haben verdient gewonnen, auch wenn Deutschland gut gespielt hat und streckenweise das Spiel klar dominiert hat.


----------



## Antiquark (5. Juli 2006)

Das Spiel war lange ausgeglichen, aber in der Verlängerung waren die
Italiener mit ihren Chancen klar im Vorteil (Pfosten und Latte). Podolski's Kopfball z.B. schien ja nicht wirklich gefährlich; flog dieser  doch eher in Richtung Eckfahne als in Richtung Tor. Es ist natürlich schade, dass nur noch 2-3 Minuten für den Einzug ins Elfmeterschiessen gefehlt haben. Da hätte Lehman als Elfmeterkiller wirklich den Unterschied ausgemacht. 

Man muss aber auch anerkennen, dass die indiviuelle Klasse der Italiener (z.B. Del Piero) das 1:0
ermöglicht haben. Absolut nichts gegen Klose, der bewiesen hat, dass er auf höchstem Niveau oft Tore schiesst; aber auch hier muss man gestehen, dass er im technischen Vergleich mit einem italienischen Stürmer "alt" aussieht und ihm dann aufgrund fehlender individueller Klasse der trickreiche Moment fehlt, um eine italienische Abwehr gekonnt auszuhebeln, um danach mit seiner  Effektivität im Abschluss den Torhüter zu bezwingen.

Trotzdem, ich find ihn super, weil er sich für die Mannschaft bis zum Schluss aufopfert und er . Nur bin ich davon überzeugt, dass im Halbfinale alle Mannschaften Willen und Leidenschaft an den Tag legen und es dann neben spielerischer Klasse (die endlich wieder mal von Deutschland an einer WM zu sehen war) 
vor allem auf die technischen Fähigkeiten ankommt und sorry...da fehlts noch. Ohne überragende individuelle Klasse kann es einmal (siehe Argentinien) oder zweimal hintereinander
funktionieren, aber danach ist meistens Schluss (man denke mal an die "Vorführungen" gegen Holland - trotzdem schön, dass Holland mal wieder eher nicht dabei als mitten drin war 

Und zum Thema  WM 2002:
Unseren Halbfinaleinzug (gegen Schweden, Argentinien) von gestern ist höher einzustufen als den Finaleinzug von 2002. Deutschland erntete damals nur Antipathien im Ausland, weil sie mit grässlichem Fussball und Gegnern, die normalweise um eine Endrundenteilnahme den Einzug schafften und die Welt sich dachte: Das kann doch nicht sein! Mit Antifussball und Lastminute Toren ins Final. Und nur ein gutes Spiel gegen Brasilien rechtfertigt keinen WM - Titel.

Ich habe mir den WM Titel gewünscht...Schade. Es ist aber auch als Gewinn zu betrachten wie positiv der deutsche Fussball wieder zu Recht wahrgenommen wird. Das Schlachtgeplänkel "Wir sind wieder wer" und "die Gegner haben wieder Angst vor uns" soll man sich getrost sparen und dafür die EM2008 und WM2010 konzentriert anvisieren und weiter an dieser Mannschaft und dem Fussball arbeiten. Arbeiten Klinsi, Jogi... weiterhin so hervorragend dann ist in den nächsten beiden Turnieren mehr drin.

Mein Tipp: Weiterhin die Horizonte erweitern, sich auf die eigenen Tugenden verlassen und das technische und spielerische Potential von künftigen, jungen Nationalspielern fördern (kann ja nicht sein das bei 80 Mio. nichts zu finden gibt)

Habts Spass am Fussball





			
				Ztyla am 05.07.2006 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Lieber gut verlieren, statt sich ins Elfmeterschießen zu retten und irgendwie ins Endspiel zu mogeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. Juli 2006)

Antiquark am 05.07.2006 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Und zum Thema  WM 2002:
> Unseren Halbfinaleinzug (gegen Schweden, Argentinien) von gestern ist höher einzustufen als den Finaleinzug von 2002. Deutschland erntete damals nur Antipathien im Ausland, weil sie mit grässlichem Fussball und Gegnern, die normalweise um eine Endrundenteilnahme den Einzug schafften und die Welt sich dachte: Das kann doch nicht sein! Mit Antifussball und Lastminute Toren ins Final. Und nur ein gutes Spiel gegen Brasilien rechtfertigt keinen WM - Titel.



da geb ich dir teilweise recht 
die leistungen der deutschen mannschaften 2006 und 2002 sind nicht zu vergleichen.

allerdings ist es keine schande, wenn technisch und spielerisch nicht starke mannschaften sich auf andere qualitäten besinnen. griechenland wurde so europameister und italien hat bei dieser wm auch nicht vor offensive geglänzt - bis gestern...

das mit den antipathien im ausland ist allerdings quark... gerade weil deutschland als klarer aussenseiter so weit kam und kahn mit tollen paraden glänzen konnte und nicht zuletzt, weil die deutschen sich sprichwörtlich ins finale gekämpft haben, gab es jede menge sympathien- nur eben mehr im ausland (england lass ich mal aussen vor, die sind grundsätzlich gegen deutschland    ). 
dass brasilien 2002 ganz klar verdient weltmeister wurde, zweifelt wohl niemand an. trotzdem war es ein grossartiges turnier auch für deutschland.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2006)

docsnyder08 am 05.07.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (england lass ich mal aussen vor, die sind grundsätzlich gegen deutschland    ).



Hm, die Times ist da aber anscheinend anders, oder?


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,28749-2256910,00.html  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. Juli 2006)

Spassbremse am 05.07.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 05.07.2006 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da hast du dir von diversen englischen medien mal eine seriöse ausgesucht 

aber schön, dass auch in gb die leistungen anerkannt werden


----------



## Ztyla (5. Juli 2006)

J-Dexter am 05.07.2006 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 05.07.2006 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das Italien den Sieg nicht verdient hätte. Beide Mannschaften hätten das. 

Nur wenn einen Tag nach so einer emotionalen Angelegenheit wieder das typische Gelaber eines mit Halbwissen ausgestatteten Pseudo-Fussballfans von wegen: " Hätten sie gewonnen, wäre das wie immer unverdient  und ermogelt - wie immer bei der Deutschen Elf.." kommt, dann kommt mir doch nochmal die Galle hoch. Verständlicherweise glaube ich.


----------



## blue_mountain (5. Juli 2006)

docsnyder08 am 05.07.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > das ist ein sportlich besseres Ergebnis als die durch Massel und Luschengegner mögliche Endspiel-Teilnahme von 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich etwas anders. Bin auch der Meinung, dass die Leistung und das Erreichte der Deutschen Mannschaft bei dieser WM deutlich höher einzustufen ist als bei der WM 2002. Überhaupt hebt sich die Qualität dieser WM von der WM 2002 ab.
Viele Top-Teams reisten 2002 mit körperlich schlechter Verfassung zu dem Turnier an, weshalb Überraschungen in hoher Zahl nicht ausblieben.
Man bedenke Frankreich mit "null" geschossenen Toren, und das mit einem Zidane der damals im besten Fussballalter war.
Deutschland bekam es in den Finals mit Paraquay, USA und Südkorea zu tun,
nicht wirklich Spitzenteams. Südkorea besiegte zwarim 1/4 Finale Italien, die damals körperlich auch nicht besonders fit wirkten.


----------



## framecounter (5. Juli 2006)

Ich als Italiener kann nur sagen: "Bravo, Deutschland"! Das Spiel gestern war zwar nicht euer bestes bei dieser WM, doch ich muss gestehen, dass sich der deutsche Fußball in den letzten Jahren zu einem der besten in Europa herangemausert hat. 

Ich muss zugeben, ihr hattet wieder sehr leichte Vorrundengegner, wahrscheinlich die leichteste Vorrundengruppe der WM. Da hatten wir Italiener es doch ein Stück schwerer, was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll dass wir besser sind. Doch nach der Vorrunde sei für euch Schluss, so dachte ich... auch Schweden brillierte nicht mit ihrer sonst so üblichen Spielfreude, doch als ihr Argentinien geschlagen hattet, war ich überzeugt davon ihr könntet es schaffen. Umso schlimmer für mich, dass die Halbfinalpartie genau Deutschland - Italien lautete. Denn der wohl stärkste Gegner neben den Italienern in diesem Wettbewerb war klar Deutschland.

Was mich am meisten aufregt, wie alle betonen dass die italienischen Medien auf Frings aufmerksam gemacht hätten. Na und, gibt es jetzt im Fußball keine Gerechtigkeit mehr, nur weil wir das nächste Spiel gegen Deutschland machen. Na gut, es kam wie gerufen, aber deswegen darf man doch nicht den Italienern die Schuld an eurem scheitern geben. Man kann die Sitaution nur mit "hätte" beschreiben, aber vielleicht hätte er auch nicht. 

Ich freue mich dass Italien es geschafft hat, doch meinen Respekt habt ihr. Ihr habt heuer mit eurem Fußball ein ganzes Land in Euphorie versetzt und verzaubert! BRAVO!

Ich drücke euch die Daumen für den dritten Platz, doch ebensowenig zweifel ich daran dass ihr es nicht schaffen werdet 

euer
Hannes


----------



## sumar (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich nehms mit Humor, der Italienische Fussballskandal geht in die nächste Runde. Wieder bestochen und betrogen... 

Italien hat duch eine super Leistung und etwas mehr Glück bestochen
und damit die so stark kämpferische DFB 11 um den Sieg betrogen. 

_Ich beschwer mich auf keinen Fall wegen der Frings Geschichte bei Italien, sonder bei der FIFA. Der attackierte hatte Frings frei gesprochen und wenn man mal das Verhältnis sieht und welchen Umständen Frings da gesperrt wurde, muss ich sagen, da müßten einige Fussballer u.a. aus Italien (siehe letztes Vorbereitungsspiel) und insbesondere England (Mr. Roney) wegen rüden Fauls nicht nur gesperrt sonder aus dem WM Fussballgeschehen ausgeschlossen werden. Denn das grenzte an Körperverletzung._

Gratulation ITALIEN und Glückwunsch DEUTSCHLAND. Schön wars, wenn auch traurig für uns.


----------



## prinzanus (5. Juli 2006)

Da sieht man es wieder mal. Mit einer Gurkentruppe auf Elfmeterschießen hoffen muss einfach schief gehen. Seid froh das die Italiener uns solange haben hoffen lassen. Italien ist einfach besser und wird es auch in Zukunft sein.
Konnte die Massenhysterie um das DFB Team sowieso nicht verstehen.
Argentinen war nur Glück, und der Rest waren schwache Teams. Kaum kommt mal ein Topteam haben sie die Hosen gestrichen voll. Achja, Ballack ist einer überbewertesten Spieler überhaupt. Keine Ahnung wie sein Marktwert zustande kommt. Mit soeiner Leistung kann er in Chelsea einpacken.

Wenigstens hat nun das prollige herumgeschreie ein Ende. Sorry muss weg, Pizza essen bei MEINEM Italiener.     hehe


----------



## docsnyder08 (5. Juli 2006)

blue_mountain am 05.07.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 05.07.2006 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe zu obigem zitat schon geantwortet und dachte, das sei nun klar... 

klar, jeder hat da seine eigene meinung. aber meine meinung ist (dafür zahle ich auch gerne ins phrasenschwein): es gibt bei einer wm keine leichten gegner! 
natürlich hat deutschland, wie auch der jeweilige gastgeber und 6 weitere teams, das (zuvor erarbeitete) glück, als erster in der gruppe gesetzt zu sein. so geht man anderen topteams natürlich schon mal zu beginn aus dem weg. die holländer zum beispiel haben es da vergleichsweise schwieriger   . aber dennoch gab es bei fast jeder wm immer wieder "kleine" mannschaften, die es verstanden haben, die grossen zu ärgern oder sogar auszuschalten. 

im übrigen kann kein zidane dieser welt in einem team, in dem es nicht stimmt, alleine tore schiessen   

dass das niveau bei dieser wm besser ist als vor 4 jahren, wo einige mannschaften über kampf und viel laufarbeit erfolgreich waren - nicht nur deutschland, sondern auch japan und südkorea, die ja beide auch sehr weit kamen - , sehe ich genau so. alles in allem eine tolle wm


----------



## Gamemaster2003 (5. Juli 2006)

prinzanus am 05.07.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man es wieder mal. Mit einer Gurkentruppe auf Elfmeterschießen hoffen muss einfach schief gehen. Seid froh das die Italiener uns solange haben hoffen lassen. Italien ist einfach besser und wird es auch in Zukunft sein.
> Konnte die Massenhysterie um das DFB Team sowieso nicht verstehen.
> Argentinen war nur Glück, und der Rest waren schwache Teams. Kaum kommt mal ein Topteam haben sie die Hosen gestrichen voll. Achja, Ballack ist einer überbewertesten Spieler überhaupt. Keine Ahnung wie sein Marktwert zustande kommt. Mit soeiner Leistung kann er in Chelsea einpacken.
> 
> Wenigstens hat nun das prollige herumgeschreie ein Ende. Sorry muss weg, Pizza essen bei MEINEM Italiener.     hehe



ganz ehrlich du hast doch nich ma ein bisschen ahnung von fussball oder???
klar italien war gestern gut aber die mannschaft hat mal gekämpft und die argentinier war kein glück...sondern ein gutes taktisches vorgehen  !!!
also ich bin stolz drauf was die mannschaft geschafft hab und des sollten wirklich alle sein!!


----------



## blue_mountain (5. Juli 2006)

Gamemaster2003 am 05.07.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> prinzanus am 05.07.2006 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll man sich darüber aufregen. Sogar 1990 gabs Nörgler die den WM-Erfolg als unverdient ansahen.


----------



## N1ghTm4rE (5. Juli 2006)

Der Erfolg der Italiener hat für mich trotzdem einen sehr bitteren Geschmack. Klar hat die besser spielende Mannschaft gewonnen, aber was ist das für eine Art zur Sicherung des Sieges im Vorfeld einen Spieler aus der gegnerischen Mannschaft zu klagen?

Auf die Weise kann ich keiner Mannschaft einen Sieg gönnen. Ich hoffe daher auf Portugal/Frankreich.

Trotzdem: "unsere" Mannschaft hat das ganze Turnier hindurch weltklasse gespielt. Um ein Vielfaches besser als ich es erhofft hatte.


----------



## Luccah (5. Juli 2006)

Die  deutsche Mannschaft hat ganz klasse gespielt, das Verhältnis Italien Deutschland war sehr ausgewogen und gleich stark, leider waren die Deutschen in ihrer zweiten Verlängerung schon sehr geschlaut und neigten zur unkonzentriertheit ( was nicht zu verübeln ist).Am ersten italo tor konnte man das leider gut sehen. Aber ich bin stolz auf unsere Jungs, nie zuvor kam so eine fantastische Atmo von der Nationalmannschaft rüber,ich hoffe Klinsi hilft uns bei der EM und vielleicht klappts da ( hätte sogern den hüpfenden Klinsi gesehen heul) naja sollte nicht sein, klasse Spiel und vielleicht werden wir ja zumindest WM Dritter in Stuttgart (Daumen ganz fest drück).   Aber nun drück ich Frankreich oder Portugal die Daumen, Italien hats nicht verdient, schon wegen deren dreckigen Skandale und wegen dem Frings debakel (das geht die doch überhaupt nichts an!!!)
So tschö mit Ö


----------



## blue_mountain (5. Juli 2006)

Luccah am 05.07.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die  deutsche Mannschaft hat ganz klasse gespielt, das Verhältnis Italien Deutschland war sehr ausgewogen und gleich stark, leider waren die Deutschen in ihrer zweiten Verlängerung schon sehr geschlaut und neigten zur unkonzentriertheit ( was nicht zu verübeln ist).Am ersten italo tor konnte man das leider gut sehen. Aber ich bin stolz auf unsere Jungs, nie zuvor kam so eine fantastische Atmo von der Nationalmannschaft rüber,ich hoffe Klinsi hilft uns bei der EM und vielleicht klappts da ( hätte sogern den hüpfenden Klinsi gesehen heul) naja sollte nicht sein, klasse Spiel und vielleicht werden wir ja zumindest WM Dritter in Stuttgart (Daumen ganz fest drück).   Aber nun drück ich Frankreich oder Portugal die Daumen, Italien hats nicht verdient, schon wegen deren dreckigen Skandale und wegen dem Frings debakel (das geht die doch überhaupt nichts an!!!)
> So tschö mit Ö



Hoffentlich verlieren sie das FInale im Elfmeterschiessen. Und der schmierigste italienische Kicker ever, Roberto Baggio verschiesst kläglich
den entscheidenden Elfer. (:=


----------



## DeathScorpionX (5. Juli 2006)

Unsere Mannschaft hat wieder mal super gespielt.
Odonkor,Neuville und Lahm waren meine Lieblingsspieler  in diesem Match,
da sie trotz ihres geringen Alters immer wieder offensiv gespielt haben.
Der Hype um Ballack findet jetzt hoffentlich sein wohlverdientes Ende und zur EM werden unsere Jungs doch hoffentlich noch weiter kommen.


----------



## istallion (5. Juli 2006)

Naja meiner Meinung nach war es ein wirklich tolles Spiel der beiden Seiten. Natürlich ist die Entäuschung gross, aber ich kann die leute nicht ganz verstehen, dass sie jetzt darauf rumreiten dass die Klatschpresse (wie deutsche BILD) also typische Boulevardpresse den Vorfall veröffetlicht hatte. Der Fall war aber schon vorher untersucht worden von FIFA. Nachzulesen unter tageschau.de.

Lieber ein guter Verlierer sein als ein schlechter.. das Leben geht weiter.. 

Und mit einem Statement wie "noch 2 minuten dann wären wir ins Elfmeter gekommen" kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen.
Die Deutsche Mannschaft hat es ja darauf angelegt (laut Interview eines deutschen Spielers..(wars Klose??) 

Und einen Elfmeter gegen Bufon zu gewinnen wäre auch nicht so einfach
gewesen..

Vielleicht hätte die Manschaft auch im Elfmeter verloren, dann wäre ja auch der "Wir haben noch nie einen Elfmeter in einem WM-Spiel verloren" Mythos verloren gegangen...  

Und auf Statistiken sollte man nicht immer setzten, es gibt nunmal das Gesetzt der Wahrscheinlichkeit...

Also dann 

Viele Grüsse 

Istallion


----------



## Schisshase (5. Juli 2006)

Schisshase am 05.07.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also wenn man schon in einem WM-Turnier ausscheiden muss, dann bitte so, wie es die deutsche Mannschaft am Samstag abend gegen Italien getan hat
> 
> 
> In welcher Zeitzone lebt der Herr Lenhardt? Bei mir wars Dienstag.





> Also wenn man schon in einem WM-Turnier ausscheiden muss, dann bitte so, wie es die deutsche Mannschaft am Dienstagabend gegen Italien getan hat


Ah, er hat also in unser Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zurückgefunden.


----------



## SilentGreen (5. Juli 2006)

istallion am 05.07.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja meiner Meinung nach war es ein wirklich tolles Spiel der beiden Seiten. Natürlich ist die Entäuschung gross, aber ich kann die leute nicht ganz verstehen, dass sie jetzt darauf rumreiten dass die Klatschpresse (wie deutsche BILD) also typische Boulevardpresse den Vorfall veröffetlicht hatte. Der Fall war aber schon vorher untersucht worden von FIFA. Nachzulesen unter tageschau.de.
> 
> Lieber ein guter Verlierer sein als ein schlechter.. das Leben geht weiter..
> 
> ...


Ich schreib doch nix...


----------



## silberengelz (5. Juli 2006)

Deutschland hat super gespielt und am ende hat es denke ich an der Kraft gefehlt die sie gegen Argentinien verbraucht hat. Nun hoffe ich das Italien im Finale verliert, da ich ihnen den Sieg echt nicht gegönnt habe, sie haben sich solala durchs Turnier gespielt und dieses ständigen Spielunterbrechungen dadurch das sie beim kleinsten zweikampf umgefallen sind hat mich so angeko**. Meine genugtuhung ist jetzt das ihre Liga abstürtzt, jetzt da die Topclubs "alle" absteigen. Ich wünsche mir nun das Portugal gewinnt. Hauptsache nicht Italien.
Ich werde nie wieder Pizza essen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (5. Juli 2006)

Und ich hoffe das es wirklich so wird wie hier alle prophezeien. Das Deutschland mal wieder besser Fussball spielt und nicht nur weil wir Heimvorteil hatten... Naja die Zeit wirds zeigen....


----------



## Aragoiner (5. Juli 2006)

sumar am 05.07.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich nehms mit Humor, der Italienische Fussballskandal geht in die nächste Runde. Wieder bestochen und betrogen...
> 
> ...



Genauso seh ich das auch.
Der Schiedsrichter wurde doch von vorne bis hinten bestochen weil so parteiisch wie der gepfiffen hat, da konnte nie ein richtiger angriff von den Deutschen kommen und naja wer Freistoß gib wenn ein Stürmer im Strafraum gefoult wird, wo es normalerweise Elfmeter gibt oder zufällig ein Handspiel übersieht da kann man nicht gewinnen.  
Auch als sich Totti auf Ballack geworfen hat und dann noch gelb forderte, hätte er selber eine bekommen müssen wie so manche von den anderen auch.
Die Tore waren Weltklasse und unhaltbar für Lehmann und ein Kahn hätte die auch nie gehalten. Naja ein faires Spiel war es nich aber ein sehr starkes trotzdem von beiden Manschaften.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2006)

Aragoiner am 05.07.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> sumar am 05.07.2006 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2006)

bei so mancher aussage des - von mir eigentlich geschätzten - herrn lehnhardt hat man das gefühl, dass er noch den jet- lag in den knochen hat.   

oder spricht da nur der künftige pc- action- chefred aus ihm ?


----------



## Smoky9 (5. Juli 2006)

> Ganz ehrlich: Lieber gut verlieren, statt sich ins Elfmeterschießen zu retten und irgendwie ins Endspiel zu mogeln



haha, was war denn gegen Argentinien? 
glückstor und sieg im elf meter schießen...einfach nur schlechte verlierer die deutschen fans.

problem war nur das die deutschen alles auf offensive gelegt haben und die itas auf defensive.
am ende ist hinten keiner gewesen und das tor kam. kurz danach auch das 2te...fazit: schlechte taktik besprochen die letzten 15 mins.

schauts euch auf video an, viel zu offensiv!


----------



## Superman4ever (5. Juli 2006)

Smoky9 am 05.07.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ganz ehrlich: Lieber gut verlieren, statt sich ins Elfmeterschießen zu retten und irgendwie ins Endspiel zu mogeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Juli 2006)

Smoky9 am 05.07.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ganz ehrlich: Lieber gut verlieren, statt sich ins Elfmeterschießen zu retten und irgendwie ins Endspiel zu mogeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, so war es nicht. Deutschland hat nicht auf offensive gespielt so wie z.B.beim Schwedenspiel. Sie hatten mit sehr viel respekt gespielt genau so wie die Italiener. Leider waren die eine Spur sicherer und hatten dadurch auch bessere Chancen. Bei uns deutschen wurden viele Pässe und Zweikämpfe leicht vertändelt und Chancen bekamen wir nur ein paar mal durch schnelles Passspiel. Erst nach dem Gegentor wurde voll auf Offensive umgeschaltet was das 2. Tor bedeutet hat.


----------



## Ph0en1xx (6. Juli 2006)

Typisch Italienische Spielkultur.

In der letzten Minute das Tor machen und den Gegner keins machen lassen, ist schlechter Fussball. Die Franzosen werden die schon schlagen und am Sonntag ab 20:00 Uhr bis zum Ende werde ich für Frankreich sein.

Und der Schiri war auch nicht grad der beste oder?

Ich sag nur, wo sich so ein Italiener auf Poldi stützt, im Strafraum und dann kein Elfer gibt aber ein Freistoss, der 2 Meter weg vom Foul weg war und dann Ballack, der große Ballack (der 



Spoiler



Idiot


, nichts geleistet bei der WM) den vorbei schießt.

Wir werden den 3. Platz machen und in der EM 2008 Meister werden. 2010 WM-Meister.

MFG


----------



## Kandinata (6. Juli 2006)

Ph0en1xx am 06.07.2006 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden den 3. Platz machen und in der EM 2008 Meister werden. 2010 WM-Meister.
> 
> MFG



solange klinsmann seinen posten behält und weitermacht, ja, dann haben wir eine gute chance mit dieser mannschaft


----------



## wOJ (6. Juli 2006)

Traurig... naja PC-Games muss mal wieder übertreiben "schöne art der Hinrichtung". Ich hab selber nichts gegen Fußball, aber wir Deutschen sind auf dem Thema ganz verrückt xD Ich musste lachen als ich in den News sah, wie einige nach der Niederlage anfingen zu weinen rofl..
Am Anfang der WM habe ich gedacht das die Mannschaft ziemlich früh rausfliegt (was wohl die meisten gedacht haben) aber nach den anfänglichen Siegen und diesen billigen luckshot gegen Polen habe ich wirklich gedacht, dass das mit dem Titel etwas wird : D naja... Auch überall diese Fahnen lol.. zuletzt war das wohl so in der Zeit zwischen 1933-1945 ;  ))  
Es ist auch irgentwie behindert wenn Leute von der Deutschen Mannschaft reden und z.B. sagen das "WIR" gewinnen obwohl ja die Mannschaft spielt und das Volk nur verblödet vor den Fernsehern sitzt und sich die Birne wegknallt. Wer sich verdummen lassen will dem wünsch ich viel Spass. Schon im alten Rom gabs so ein Spruch der zu der Situation der Bundesrepublik hervorragend passt nähmlich "Brot und Spiele".


----------



## Rosini (6. Juli 2006)

wOJ am 06.07.2006 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Anfang der WM habe ich gedacht das die Mannschaft ziemlich früh rausfliegt (was wohl die meisten gedacht haben) aber nach den anfänglichen Siegen und diesen billigen luckshot gegen Polen habe ich wirklich gedacht, dass das mit dem Titel etwas wird : D naja... Auch überall diese Fahnen lol.. zuletzt war das wohl so in der Zeit zwischen 1933-1945 ;  ))


hui, ich weiß nicht, wieso manche diese Art von leichtem Patriotismus mit der Zeitspanne 1933-1945 wählen. *Auf den Link weiter unten schiel*



> Es ist auch irgentwie behindert wenn Leute von der Deutschen Mannschaft reden und z.B. sagen das "WIR" gewinnen obwohl ja die Mannschaft spielt und das Volk nur verblödet vor den Fernsehern sitzt und sich die Birne wegknallt. Wer sich verdummen lassen will dann wünsch ich viel Spass.


Das ist eben unsere Mannschaft, unser Land, was da spielt. Außerdem: Schon mal den Begriff "Fan" gehört? Ansonsten: Die letzte Hälfte deines Posts war interessant zu lesen 

_Das hier wird dich vielleicht interessieren:_
http://www.koeln.de/blogs/wm/2006/06/21/patriotismus-nur-zur-wm/

Ein sehr interessantes Thema, wie ich zugeben muss. Allerdings schreibst du IMO ziemlichen Schwachsinn. Guck dir das mal genau an und überleg mal, was du da eben geschrieben hast


----------



## B-Gumble (6. Juli 2006)

> und das Volk nur verblödet vor den Fernsehern sitzt und sich die Birne wegknallt. Wer sich verdummen lassen will dem wünsch ich viel Spass. Schon im alten Rom gabs so ein Spruch der zu der Situation der Bundesrepublik hervorragend passt nähmlich "Brot und Spiele".



Das Medium TV spielt hier seine größte Stärke überhaupt aus, die Live-Übertragung, und da es sich auch noch um die WM im eigenen Land handelt verstehe ich es wenn das letzte Spiel Italien-Deutschland über 80% Einschaltquote erziehlt.
Das würde ich nicht Verblödung nennen sondern kollektive Faszination für dieses Ereigneis.
Ein Fussballspiel live ist einfach spannender als jedes Ende von Marienhof GZSZ oder sonstigen 1 1/2 std abendfüllende Produktionen der öffentlichen und privaten Sender.

btw "Brot und Spiele" es gibt das Zitat "Religion ist Opium für das Volk" an stelle der Religion kann man in dieser Zeit ruhig Fussball setzen. Also doch lieber Brot und Spiele, als Opium 
(reine Ansichstsache)


----------



## blue_mountain (6. Juli 2006)

silberengelz am 05.07.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland hat super gespielt und am ende hat es denke ich an der Kraft gefehlt die sie gegen Argentinien verbraucht hat. Nun hoffe ich das Italien im Finale verliert, da ich ihnen den Sieg echt nicht gegönnt habe, sie haben sich solala durchs Turnier gespielt und dieses ständigen Spielunterbrechungen dadurch das sie beim kleinsten zweikampf umgefallen sind hat mich so angeko**. Meine genugtuhung ist jetzt das ihre Liga abstürtzt, jetzt da die Topclubs "alle" absteigen. Ich wünsche mir nun das Portugal gewinnt. Hauptsache nicht Italien.
> Ich werde nie wieder Pizza essen



Leider stehen jetzt 2 Mannschaften im Finale dies sich mehr oder weniger durchgenogelt haben. Frankreich hat auch nur mit Müh und Not die Vorrunde überstanden. Halbzeitstand 0:0 gegen Togo hätte noch ähnliche klägliches Aus wie 2002 bedeutet. Und ausser die noch 2 geschossenen Tore waren die Franzosen ähnlich harmlos wie 2002.
Über das entscheidende Vorrundenspiel der Italiener gegen Tschechien kann ich nichts sagen, da ich es nicht gesehen habe.
Portugal als Weltmeister wäre mir letztendlich am Liebsten gewesen.


----------



## seelenapparat (6. Juli 2006)

da hat aber einer die letzten spiele von frankreich nicht gesehen was?^^
da war eine klare steigerung zu erkennen, von daher ist deine aussage so nicht richtig, denke ich.
klar wären andere mannschaften im finale ansehnlicher gewesen ,aber so ist fussball nunmal 

mfg.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2006)

seelenapparat am 06.07.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> da hat aber einer die letzten spiele von frankreich nicht gesehen was?^^
> da war eine klare steigerung zu erkennen, von daher ist deine aussage so nicht richtig, denke ich.




die spiele gegen spanien und brasilien waren knapp, abe rind er tat richtig gut.
das halbfinale hingegen war wieder ziemlich mies - nur waren die portugiesen eben nicht in der lage ein tor zu machen.

und wäre der elfer nicht gegeben worden.....


na ja - es ist halt so wie es ist - so ist fussball....


----------



## blue_mountain (6. Juli 2006)

Bonkic am 06.07.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> seelenapparat am 06.07.2006 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, doch, ich habe die Finalspiele der Franzosen gesehen, ich sprach ja auch primär von den Vorrundenspielen. Gegen Spanien war natürlich sehr gut, gegen Brasilien hat mich der Sieg richtig gefreut, wobei man ehrlich sagen muss, dass Brasilien richtigen Alibi-Fußball bei dieser WM gezeigt hat.

Nochmal ich hatte Frankreich lediglich wg. der Vorrunde kritisiert, und das nur weil Einige behaupten Deutschland hätte sich aufgrund leichter Gegner ins Halbfinale durchgemogelt.


----------



## oceano (7. Juli 2006)

blue_mountain am 06.07.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> silberengelz am 05.07.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar, die Italiener und Franzosen haben sich voll durchgemogelt, ey.

ZB in der Italienischen Gruppe war ja nur der Weltranglisten 2. und 4.     
Und danach hatte man eh nur noch leichte Gegner, vor allem der letzte, Deutschland. Pffffffff, echt man, voll durchgemogelt.

Und die Franzosen haben ja auch nur den Weltmeister Brasilien, sehr gute Spanier und extrem giftige Portugiesen rausgehauen.    


Jetzt mal Klartext:
Wer im Finale einer WM steht, der hat es mit SICHERHEIT auch verdient!


----------



## blue_mountain (7. Juli 2006)

oceano am 07.07.2006 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_mountain am 06.07.2006 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht sehr repräsentativ welche Nationalmannschaft auf welchem Weltranglistenplatz geführt wird.  2. und 4. der Weltrangliste?? Was haben die Teams denn schon gewonnen?
Wundert mich eh welche Teams vor der Deutschen Mannschaft geführt werden und in der Vergangenheit noch nicht mal Blumentöpfe gewonnen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2006)

oceano am 07.07.2006 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, die Italiener und Franzosen haben sich voll durchgemogelt, ey.



das ist natürlich übertrieben



> ZB in der Italienischen Gruppe war ja nur der Weltranglisten 2. und 4.



über die aussagekaraft der fifa- rangliste willst du nicht ernsthaft diskutieren, oder ?    [/quote]



> Und die Franzosen haben ja auch nur den Weltmeister Brasilien, sehr gute Spanier und extrem giftige Portugiesen rausgehauen.



die spiele gegen - extrem schwaches - brasilien und vor allem spanien waren in der tat beeindruckend, da geb ich dir recht.
wo aber die portugiesen "extrem giftig" waren, würd` ich gern mal wissen ....



> Jetzt mal Klartext:
> Wer im Finale einer WM steht, der hat es mit SICHERHEIT auch verdient!



schon, aber ebenso sicher ist, dass nicht immer die besten mannschaften des turniers im finale stehen. 


insgesamt bleibt festzuhalten, dass das turnier vom fussballerischen her äusserst schwach war - schade...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (7. Juli 2006)

Wenigstens waren die zwei Halbfinalspiele nicht so grottenschlecht...


----------



## Abbadon (7. Juli 2006)

Wer hier behauptet Frankreich hätte sich durchgemogelt und wäre grottenschlecht gehört echt geschlagen! Scheinbar sitzt in vielen noch die Trauer selbst nicht ins Finale (Deutschland) gekommen zu sein! Da gehört einfach mal dazu es zu akzeptieren und gute Verlierer zu sein und nicht noch über andere herzukloppen die es ins Finale gepackt haben! Ja was soll ich dazu sagen? Italien war einen Tick besser als Deutschland und letztere hatten gerade mal ca. 4 Torchancen! Italien ist diese WM verdammt gefährlich! Auch wenn ich zu Frankreich stehe, denke ich nicht das diese WM Meister werden! Aber was solls, ich sehs realistisch und nicht wie manche Deutsche hier die sich schon im Viertelfinale als WM Meister sahen!  Trotzdem bin ich voll zufrieden mit der französischen Mannschaft, sie hat sich ihren Respekt zurückgewonnen, genau wie es auch Deutschland getan hat! In der Vorrunde sah es für die Mannschaft verdammt übel aus, aber nachher steigerte sich die Mannschaft mit jedem Spiel, bis auf das Halbfinale Spiel wo ich persönlich ein wenig enttäuscht war, besonders mit dem Hintergedanke an das Spiel am Sonntag! Aber mit einem zweiten Platz wäre ich auch zufrieden, obwohl der erste eben schöner ist!


----------



## blue_mountain (7. Juli 2006)

Abbadon am 07.07.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier behauptet Frankreich hätte sich durchgemogelt und wäre grottenschlecht gehört echt geschlagen! Scheinbar sitzt in vielen noch die Trauer selbst nicht ins Finale (Deutschland) gekommen zu sein! Da gehört einfach mal dazu es zu akzeptieren und gute Verlierer zu sein und nicht noch über andere herzukloppen die es ins Finale gepackt haben! Ja was soll ich dazu sagen? Italien war einen Tick besser als Deutschland und letztere hatten gerade mal ca. 4 Torchancen! Italien ist diese WM verdammt gefährlich! Auch wenn ich zu Frankreich stehe, denke ich nicht das diese WM Meister werden! Aber was solls, ich sehs realistisch und nicht wie manche Deutsche hier die sich schon im Viertelfinale als WM Meister sahen!  Trotzdem bin ich voll zufrieden mit der französischen Mannschaft, sie hat sich ihren Respekt zurückgewonnen, genau wie es auch Deutschland getan hat! In der Vorrunde sah es für die Mannschaft verdammt übel aus, aber nachher steigerte sich die Mannschaft mit jedem Spiel, bis auf das Halbfinale Spiel wo ich persönlich ein wenig enttäuscht war, besonders mit dem Hintergedanke an das Spiel am Sonntag! Aber mit einem zweiten Platz wäre ich auch zufrieden, obwohl der erste eben schöner ist!



Fürs Finale werde ich auch den Franzosen die Daumen drücken. Aber wenn du hier schon Leute angreifst die die Leistungen der französischen Mannschaft kritisier(t)en, dann darfst du von bisher 6 gespielten Partien nicht 4 davon selbst in Frage stellen. Nämlich die 3 Vorrundenspiele die wirklich alles andere als berauschend waren, und der Halbfinalpartie von der du selbst ein wenig enttäuscht warst. Bleiben also so viel gute Partien der Franzosen nicht übrig.


----------



## Abbadon (7. Juli 2006)

blue_mountain am 07.07.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Abbadon am 07.07.2006 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut da hast du zur hälfte Recht! Aber ich greif hier aus dem Forum keinen an! Das gegen Portugal war ich etwas von der Ansicht enttäuscht auf ein 1:0 zu spielen, wie auch das Spiel gegen Süd-Korea! Sowas kann in die Hose gehen, was gegen Italien nicht passieren darf! Aber ich mags einfach net wenn man dann sagt die Mannschaft hätte sich durchgemogelt! Die Mannschaft hat gekämpft wie jede andere Mannschaft auch um so weit zu kommen! Zwar am Anfang mit etwaigen Startproblemen, aber dann gings Berg auf!


----------



## blue_mountain (7. Juli 2006)

Abbadon am 07.07.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_mountain am 07.07.2006 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vergleiche die Franzosen immer ein wenig mit der WM 1998, wo sie
absolut die dominierende Mannschaft waren. Von dem her hat mich deren gezeigtes (ausser BRA und SPA) nicht sonderlich überzeugt.
Hab sogar mal zufällig das RTL-Schlafmützen TV mit Olaf Thon und Ulli Potfski verfolgt. Herr Thon hat nach dem 1. Spiel gegen die Schweiz die französische Mannschaft schon regelrecht "totgeglaubt", mit dem Verweis auf das Alter der Stars der WM 98( vor allem Zidane).


----------



## framecounter (7. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mir als Italiener einige Beiträge hier durchlese, wird mir übel. Mir wird erst jetzt, nach der Niederlage klar, wie eingebildet die meisten Deutschen hier sind. Hätte eine andere Mannschaft Deutschlnd geschlagen, die hätte es nicht verdient. Egal wer kommt, egal was passiert, Schuld sind immer die anderen. Den Grund der Niederlage bei sich selbst zu suchen, und nicht auf Argumente wie die Sperre von Frings oder den derzeitigen Skandal im italienischen Fußball auszuweichen fällt euch wohl nicht ein. Auch den Spielaublauf mit einem Faoul zu vergleichen zeugt von purem Egoismus. Klar, es ist leichter immer den anderen die Schuld zu geben, dann bleibt das eigene Licht immer hell, aber einige Beiträge hier sind einfach nur zum Lachen.

Sperre von Frings... nicht gerechtfertigt? Fernsehbilder beweisen es, und der attackierte Spieler sagte nie: "Frings hat mich nicht geschlagen" sondern er könne sich nicht genau daran errinnern, und er wolle Frings nicht (möglich unschuldigerweise) belasten. Man kann alles drehen und wenden, hauptsache zum Schluss ist man selbst aus dem Schneider. 

Deutschland hat verloren, findet euch damit ab. Italien hate einfach mehr Glück, aber gegen Argentinien hate Deutschland Glück. Und wirklich von einer Durchmogelei Italiens kann kaum die Rede sein.

Italien: Ghana/USA/Tschechien/Australien/Ukraine
Deutschland: CostaRica/Polen/Ecuador/Schweden/Argentinien

Denken wir an die WM 2002 zurück, Deutschland damals im Finale! Verident? Wohl kaum. Schiedsrichterskandale am laufenden Band, und Südkorea spielt um den dritten Platz. Doch kaum packt es Deutschland nicht ins Finale (wobie der deutsche Fußball besser wurde) wird die Schuld beim Gegner gesucht. 

Jeden Tag neue Parolen:

zuerst Finaale! ooh....
danach Stuttgart ist viel schöner als Berlin
und dazwischen noch viele andere
ich wünsche mir ganz fest, dass Deutschland nur den vierten Platz belegt und bei dieser WM leer ausgeht, verdient hättet ihr es...
aber dann heißt es halt

Vierter sein ist schöner als Weltmeister oder so, euch fällt da bestimmt etwas ein, da bin ich mir ganz sicher...

Seid nicht nur gute Gewinner, sondern auch gutmütige Verlierer und findet euch damit ab. Hätte das Halbfinlae nicht Deutschland - Italien gelautet, so würde wohl das Finale so lauten. Und wer weiß, vielleicht hätte dann Deutschland gewonnen, wenn nicht, sicher wäre euch wieder ein überzeugendes Argument eingefallen. So macht Fußball nicht mehr Spaß, echt nicht, wenn man nur weil man gewinnt plötzlich als Betrüger und dergleichen abgestempelt wird...

Aber bitte hört auf über Fußball zu diskutieren, wenn ihr keine Ahnung davon habt, geschweige eine Niderlage eingestehen könnt.

Tschöö


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2006)

framecounter am 07.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte hört auf über Fußball zu diskutieren, wenn ihr keine Ahnung davon habt, geschweige eine Niderlage eingestehen könnt.




kommt da dein südländisches temprament durch, oder was ?   

italien war an dem abend einfach ein wenig besser und hatte letztendlich auch glück - hab` ich kein problem damit das zuzugeben.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2006)

framecounter am 07.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte eine andere Mannschaft Deutschlnd geschlagen, die hätte es nicht verdient. Egal wer kommt, egal was passiert, Schuld sind immer die anderen. Den Grund der Niederlage bei sich selbst zu suchen, und nicht auf Argumente wie die Sperre von Frings oder den derzeitigen Skandal im italienischen Fußball auszuweichen fällt euch wohl nicht ein.


ja, das finde ich auch etwas traurig.

ich finde es aber amüsant, wie viele sich hier gegenseitig vorwerfen, sie hätten keine ahnung. hehe, wenn einem sonst nix mehr einfällt, schreibt man eben das.


----------



## spidey (8. Juli 2006)

framecounter am 07.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland hat verloren, findet euch damit ab. Italien hate einfach mehr Glück, aber gegen Argentinien hate Deutschland Glück. Und wirklich von einer Durchmogelei Italiens kann kaum die Rede sein.
> 
> 
> Vierter sein ist schöner als Weltmeister oder so, euch fällt da bestimmt etwas ein, da bin ich mir ganz sicher...
> ...



Mein Gott, nun bleib doch mal ganz ruhig, letzten Endes geht es doch bloß um ein Fußballspiel. Ich finde, dass sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen und man sollte wohl auch die italienischen Reaktionen bedenken, wenn Deutschland gewonnen hätte. Denke mal, das wäre ähnlich gewesen.

Ich finde die WM super, von der Stimmung und von den Spielen her, und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt, dass wir nicht gut verlieren könnten, dann ist das gelogen.

Trotzdem heißt das nicht, dass man nicht traurig ist, dass die eigene Nationalelf ausgeschieden ist, also bleib mal auf dem Teppich.


----------



## framecounter (8. Juli 2006)

> Mein Gott, nun bleib doch mal ganz ruhig, letzten Endes geht es doch bloß um ein Fußballspiel. Ich finde, dass sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen und man sollte wohl auch die italienischen Reaktionen bedenken, wenn Deutschland gewonnen hätte. Denke mal, das wäre ähnlich gewesen.
> 
> Ich finde die WM super, von der Stimmung und von den Spielen her, und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt, dass wir nicht gut verlieren könnten, dann ist das gelogen.
> 
> Trotzdem heißt das nicht, dass man nicht traurig ist, dass die eigene Nationalelf ausgeschieden ist, also bleib mal auf dem Teppich.



Ja klar geht es um ein Fußballspiel, doch manche Aussagen hier haben einfach nichts mehr mit gutem Verlieren gemeinsam. Wenn Italien verloren hätte, natürlich wäre ich enttäuscht gewesen, doch ich hätte mich nicht hier ins Forum gestürzt und meine Enttäuschung in Schuldhymnen gegenüber Deutschland ausarten lassen. Eine Sache ist die Niederlage hinzunehmen und enttäuscht zu sein, eine andere die gegnerische Mannschaft zu kritisieren und zu beschudligen, der Schiedsrichter sei bestochen worden, da in Italein der Skandal sowieso international ausgeweitet ist. Italien hat seit nun gut fast 1 einhalb Jahren kein spiel mehr verloren. Dann kommt ein Gegner wie Deutschland, ausgerechnet das Gastgeberland der WM und plötzlich steht ganz Deutschland Kopf weil eine Mannschaft, die zwar nicht besser gespielt hat, am Schluss aber das nötige Glück hatte, Deutschland geschlagen hat. Tut mir leid, aber sowas ist einfach nur schlecht verlieren. Sollte Italien im Endspiel verlieren, so werde ich sicherlich nicht anfangen die Schuld bei den Franzosen zu suchen. Oder sollte ein Spieler während des Spiels verletzt werden, so werde ich hier sicherlich nicht die Aussage anprangern: "Wir haben nur wegegn diesem Spieler verloren" so wie es manche hier wegen der Sperre von Thorsten Frings tun.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (8. Juli 2006)

Hammer Postig, das trifft alles genau auf den Punkt   

Hab selten so gelacht bei solch einen Text


----------



## BREN (9. Juli 2006)

Geile WM...bestes Wetter, beste Stimmung und bester Offensiv-Fussball unserer Mannschaft bisher! Was will man mehr? Klar den Titel!

Zu Italien vs Frankreich: Möge der bessere gewinnen (Italien hat die beste Abwehr, Frankreich die besseren Techniker...schaun mer mal)

Nur eine Sache noch: Die Schiedsrichterleistung bei der WM waren unter aller sau!
3 Abseitztore für Brasilien  
Holland - Portugal  
Und und und....
UND DIE GRÖSSTE SAUEREI ALLER ZEITEN:
DER ELFMETER (der offensichtlich keiner war) in der NACHSPIELZEIT Italien vs Australien. DAS war eine RIESEN Frechheit, und zeigt, dass auch bei dieser WM PERMANT für die Favoriten gepfiffen wurde (was laut fifa auch gewünscht ist, zum Schutz der Stars: SO EIN SCHWACHSINN).

Wenn es schon nicht Deutschland geschafft hat, so hätte es zumindest Australien verdient, Weltmeister zu werden. Gerader, schneller und einfacher Fussball. Schnörkellos und geradezu UR-Englisch. Konnten sich leider nicht gegen die Schiedsrichter Tatsachenentscheidung (sprich Generalamnestie) durchsetzen.

Mit schlechtem Verlieren hat mein Kommentar nichts zu tun, ich gönne es Frankreich oder Italien, NUR eins kann ich nicht ausstehen: Wenn Spiele verpfiffen werden, absichtlich oder unabsichtlich spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Talendron (10. Juli 2006)

italien ein würdiger weltmeister ?

Vorunde : Italien - ghana 2-0  .  italein - usa  1-1 . Italein -tschechien 2-0 gegen desaströs spielende tschechen , eine der grossen entäuschungen des turniers .

Achtelfinale : italien - australien 1-0 . ein der grössern scheidrichterfehlentscheidungen des turniers in den 10 sec vor schluss in der 92 minute ein nicht gerechtfertigter elfmeter gegeben wurden . "diese meinung vertrette ich nicht alleine , sondern stötz sich diese auf aussagen von scheidsrichtern , fifa mitarbeitern , und medien vertrettern .

Viertelfinale : italien - ukranie 3-0 - warscheinlich eine der schwächsten manschaften des turniers die zu keine zeitpunkt in der lage waren eine gute manschaft wie z.b (italien)spanien - ukranie 4-0 in gefahr zu bringen . 

Halbfinale : italien - deutschland 2-0 . ein gutes und lange ausglichenes spiel das kurz vor schluss der nachspielzeit glücklich für italein nach rauspielens den 14 eckballs ein tor gelang .

Finale : italien - frankreich 5-3 nach elfmeterscheissen . die erste halbzeit gehörte den italien sie taten mehr fürs spiel waren spielbestimment was die ballkontakte sowie das spieltempo betrifft . zweitehalbzeit war aus der sicht italiens desaströs . italien hat zu keine zeitpunkt inklusive nachspielzeit etwas fürs spiel getann , sie haben sie rein auf die devfensive beschränkt und auf conter gehofft , das waren an die 70 minuten eines finalspieles nicht würdig .  

Fazit : ein finale sollte niemals durch elfmeterentscheiden werden . da es leider schon das zweite in der geschichte passiert ist , leigt an einer manschaften die nicht mehr fürs spiel getan hat was auch an der körperlichenverfassung lag ,  und das über einen zeitraum von 70 min . ja selbst als sie mit einen mann mehr auf den feld standen und dies nicht nützten  . so hatt italien in der glücksloterie elfmeter gewonnen . 

italien ein würdiger weltmeister ?

ps. alle italienär sollten sich beim herr domenik bedanken das er mal wieder nicht den mut hatte seine festen strukturen zu verlassen und ab der 60-70 minute eine zweiten oder gar einen dritten stürmer einzuwechseln .


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2006)

Talendron am 10.07.2006 03:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ps. alle italienär sollten sich beim herr domenik bedanken das er mal wieder nicht den mut hatte seine festen strukturen zu verlassen und ab der 60-70 minute eine zweiten oder gar einen dritten stürmer einzuwechseln .



Das hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Man hat richtig gesehen, dass die Italiener später stark abgebaut haben und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit auch gefragt, warum er nicht mehr Spieler für die Offensive gebracht hat und Henry weiter ganz alleine vorne gelassen hat. Das wird wohl immer sein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------

